# Older GE Fridge no Ice



## WorldOfJohnboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Just a follow-up, I found a way to test the water valve by hooking it up to a "cheater" power cable and water came out of the tube and into the tray, so it appears that it is something inside the icemaker (switch, thermostat, etc.) 

Rather than try to figure it out, I would like to purchase a replacement module instead of tinkering. I could probably test out the switches, thermostat, etc., but I am not going to tinker.


----------



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

Older GE's had micro switch in icemaker,for water switch. sounds like the culprit


----------



## WorldOfJohnboy (Sep 2, 2009)

d scott said:


> Older GE's had micro switch in icemaker,for water switch. sounds like the culprit


Oddly enough, after looking at the On/Off switch mechanism, I noticed that the screw that turns the icemaker switch on and off was loose. I tried to tighten it, but noticed it wouldn't tighten. Took the screw out and found that the plastic molded screw threads had a split in the plastic, so I would have had to have replaced it anyway.

Got a new icemaker and installed it, all works perfectly now... wife is happy!:thumbup:


----------

